# Speckles - A new skin & avatars



## leppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey all, I have finished (more or less) the first in a series of skins that group collections with a similar vibe together and featuring some of the illustrations I've been working on for Specktra called "Speckles". 

You can try out this new skin by changing it in your user cp to "Romantic Speckles" or just by using the drop down box at the bottom left of every page labelled "Skin Chooser".

The banner rotates automagically every time you load a page. I will likely be adding a few more banners to this style as soon as I have a change to create them.

Feel free to offer up criticisms of the skin, I'll review all of them however I may not make every change requested.

There are at least two more skins in the works of a similar nature (though very different look) however their ETA (estimated time of arrival) is whenever the hell I have time.

In addition, I have started a series of avatars called "Speckles" that you may have caught a glimpse of already as they have been in use for a few days. So far there are 5, many more to come as time permits. Before you bombard me with requests to recreate your favourite color story image, keep in mind that my intention is to do all of the ones that work for this and I will most eventually get to it.

Here are the ones currently available: 



















More to come soon, I'll update as I create them.

If you want to use any of the current ones, you can change your avatar in the User CP.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 21, 2005)

Loves It!


----------



## user2 (Sep 21, 2005)

Too cute!


----------



## user3 (Sep 21, 2005)

YAY! Great job! I just changed my "skin" and I love it!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 21, 2005)

*Woah! Specktra looks PRETTY!!!*

I was in the middle of a thread and clicked on ''next page'' and the site turned into the new one! I got really confused and thought i'd ended up somewhere else then realised they just updated it.

It looks so pretty!!! I love it!!!

I loved the old one too actually, that one seemed more 'Mac' to me, with the dark background etc but this one looks great aswell.


----------



## lola336 (Sep 21, 2005)

THIS IS AWESOME..love it!!!


----------



## vampygirl (Sep 21, 2005)

I LOVE this!!!!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 21, 2005)

*New Look*

I know. I really like it too!


----------



## caroni99 (Sep 21, 2005)

I love this new look! I think it's very girly and sophisticated. 

Great job whoever is responsible for it!


----------



## user4 (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt get the new look? how do i change it?


----------



## leppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Theres a drop down on the left bottom corner of every page you can select it, or you can go into your user cp and choose it in the options.

There will be other options coming soon, one more hard-edged MAC looking. All in a matter of time..


----------



## shygirl (Sep 21, 2005)

*Wow!*

This is really awesome! Great layout and colors! Too cute!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 21, 2005)

whoa *too cute*.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 21, 2005)

I love the new look it's very pretty.


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 21, 2005)

What a beautiful skin!!! I was on earlier today, fell asleep and awoke to this wonderful skin! Gorgeous! Well done, leppy!!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Sep 21, 2005)

Love It!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 21, 2005)

Me too!!! It's so pretty!!! I really like it!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 21, 2005)

This is by far my favorite skin.  It is beautiful to look at, and it is also easy on the eyes.  Great work Leppy


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Sep 21, 2005)

It looks great!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 21, 2005)

leppy > * 

You rock girl!!!


----------



## leppy (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## jeanna (Sep 21, 2005)

it's very cute


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow! This is gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## martygreene (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking really good. My eyes are still adjusting to the page being so light now, but that's normal methinks. I also have wonky eyes.

Thank you so much for adding a differential between text and inline links, really makes worlds of a difference.


----------



## speakerpunk (Sep 21, 2005)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## orodwen (Sep 21, 2005)

yay!  you have them up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i see that, from my dropdown menu,  all of the older skins are mia.  adrienne (and please don't hate me for this,) but could you do one w/ a dark bg & pale text for the body of the posts?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  photophobic me has an easier time w/ it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  btw, i'm diggin' the other faces you've done. i can't wait to see what you do w/ peacenik.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 21, 2005)

*bows Down Over And Over Again To Leppy* U Rock Girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Ordie, for you.. I will do my best to make it happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It might not be for a while though as I'm running low on free time lately. 

Thanks guys


----------



## orodwen (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Ordie, for you.. I will do my best to make it happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It might not be for a while though as I'm running low on free time lately._

 
thanks, adrienne.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 21, 2005)

The new skin is beautiful and I really like the new avatars - absolutely adorable!  Awesome!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 21, 2005)

this is a gorgeous skin...such pretty colours i LOVE it


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 22, 2005)

Love the new skin - very suiting


----------



## visivo (Sep 22, 2005)

i really like the skin except for that scary doll-head version of the hightea girl!

cleverly done but the features (eyes lips) are a bit creepy :O

the colors are beautiful and easier on the eyes, and i like the new fonts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for taking so much time to do this!


----------



## kristabella (Sep 22, 2005)

thank you, leppy! love the skin & the avatars are great too.


----------



## kristabella (Sep 22, 2005)

2 questions about this skin...

1) our post count is gone. or was it never there?   
2) is GreenLeaf still available?


----------



## user4 (Sep 22, 2005)

Oooh, Got It... I Like It A Lot. So Girly. Very Pretty!!! Very Naturally Eccentric Colors... Lol. I Just Need To Figure Out How To Read The Thingies On The Side Of Each Thread... Lol


----------



## martygreene (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristabella* 
_2 questions about this skin...

1) our post count is gone. or was it never there?   
2) is GreenLeaf still available?_

 
Correct, post-counts have been removed from visibility in the main forum. This has been done for a few reasons, mainly to cut down on what is known as "post-whoring" for the purpose of Clearance Bin access.

Your post count still exists, it just isn't visible.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 22, 2005)

for the time being, while the new skins are being worked on, greenleaf and other skins have been disabled.


----------



## mima (Sep 22, 2005)

wow. this so adorable i am squealing. you are so talented!


----------



## user2 (Sep 22, 2005)

I really like it when they change from time to time....


----------



## showpuli (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow those are amazing!! I wish I could draw! So pretty.What did you use to make them? Photoshop?

Thanks for posting them. I think I will go change mine now


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 22, 2005)

I love it the new skin is beautiful and I just adore the new avatars!!


----------



## leppy (Sep 22, 2005)

Other people have answered these questions but I just wanted to mention that the removal of the post counts is seperate from the skin, thats a setting for the whole forum, it won't show on any skin.

About the skins being available, this site is Specktra, the idea is to see it in a specktra skin. Most forums provide one choice as far as skins go, and don't allow you to use random default ones. Those were given as choices until we could make some Specktra branded skins available. Its unlikely that any plain or non-specktra skins will ever be available again, though there will be alternate Specktra ones if you don't like this one in time. This isn't my decision, I'm just trying to explain the reasoning behind it.

Showpuli: They are scalable vector drawings, made in flash. I also did some work on them in illustrator, but for the most part I do all my drawing right in flash as its usually for flash.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 22, 2005)

Very nice! What a lovely surprise to login and see a new skin!


----------



## kristabella (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Correct, post-counts have been removed from visibility in the main forum. This has been done for a few reasons, mainly to cut down on what is known as "post-whoring" for the purpose of Clearance Bin access.

Your post count still exists, it just isn't visible._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_for the time being, while the new skins are being worked on, greenleaf and other skins have been disabled._

 
thank u both.


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm loving this skin, you're artwork is divine.


----------



## MargaretD (Sep 22, 2005)

*Cool new look!*

I absolutely LOVE the new look of the forum with the cute cartoon girls!


----------



## hp11989 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful Thanks so much for all the hard work that went into this.

Are you a Web site designer by trade?


----------



## leppy (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks, and yes.. thats what I do for a living. 

website => http://www.adriennepetrie.com


----------



## Jillith (Sep 23, 2005)

*New Board Look*

Lovelovelove it! Beautiful colors and textures! Well done!!!


----------



## Jillith (Sep 23, 2005)

Love the new skin!!! So gorgeous! Good job!


----------



## leppy (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Jillith


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 23, 2005)

Which colour story is the lady with what look like flowers in her hair, and a small veil from please.  I think it was before I became re-addicted.....


----------



## sassy*girl (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Which colour story is the lady with what look like flowers in her hair, and a small veil from please.  I think it was before I became re-addicted....._

 
if you're talking about the one with the two different eyeshadow colours on each eye, that would be Ornamentalism which is coming out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if that isn't the one you were referring to... sorry, my bad! moving on then... hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adrienne, it looks great!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_if you're talking about the one with the two different eyeshadow colours on each eye, that would be Ornamentalism which is coming out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if that isn't the one you were referring to... sorry, my bad! moving on then... hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adrienne, it looks great!_

 
Thank you! Yes it was that one.  Fast response too- very impressed.


----------



## luvme4me (Sep 23, 2005)

very cute good job!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 23, 2005)

The new skin is great - thanks for creating it


----------



## valley (Sep 24, 2005)

OK! I dont get a lot of time on here now that school has started but I HAD to check out the announcements - leppy- this is seriously amazing.  I'm a huge fan.  It's so great.  Thanks for volunteering the time to do it. love love love!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 25, 2005)

I LOVE this new skin! It is really pretty


----------



## Lele (Sep 26, 2005)

The new skin looks great. And holy crap, I've never seen so many patterns used at once, much less looking good while doing so.


----------



## ladida (Sep 26, 2005)

This new skin is really really beautiful.  One of the most beautiful webpages I've seen, certainly much nicer than most forums or bulletin boards and its so useable/readable.


----------



## dreams (Sep 26, 2005)

Lovely!!!


----------



## vloky (Sep 28, 2005)

It is incredible!  I love the texturized look, it looks almost like if you felt the monitor it would feel like that soft fuzzy wallpaper!


----------



## lilMAmom (Oct 6, 2005)

*I love it!*

How cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Great job, btw!


----------

